# OHIO new business



## daddycoop (Jan 19, 2012)

Ok, guys really looking towards the break of winter here.
I have a big question for you guys, you do this everyday, I am going to open up here a tree cutting business, since I am a union pipefitter, TIRED of the lay offs, getting older, and LOVE this business of tree service and think I am quite good at what I do on tree work.
I have been cutting trees on the side here, and insured YES, so I am no over nighter, just right now part time.
I have accumulated everything I need to cut and trim trees, from rope to saws I have it all.

THE QUESTION is, I am going to buy a bucket truck, YES a used one, and I am steering towards like a 40 ish footer.
I can buy any truck I want, but am looking at big vrs smaller.
I think I can do about it all with a smaller truck and about 40 ish foot bucket.
Now I can have any bucket I want to buy but right now kinda settling on that because, I can get into more places, most of my stuff is going to be around yards, tree trim out and such, with occasional near roundway top outs. I am afraid if I get a bigger truck, like asplundh size with a chipper bed on back, which I could buy, I just think it will be to big for my needs, and am looking at getting around easier. I may be able to get into more yards with a smaller boom and a lighter truck if I had to vrs bigger and tearing up the yards.
Then there is getting a CDL for the bigger trucks, and more insurance and more upkeep, more dollars on parts, ect.

Buying a FIRST truck, that kind of do it all truck, what would you guys buy and why if you went independent, and went into business.

I can see that going smaller I would also need a trailer or a dump truck for the wood or chips, just trying to get the first thing right here, I cannot do anymore right now without a boom truck, or something similar, your thoughts please..............


----------



## formationrx (Jan 19, 2012)

*truck*

not sure about the truck question... but if you carry 1/2 inch plywood you wont tear up any yards regardless of what truck you get...


----------



## superjunior (Jan 20, 2012)

If your dead set on a smaller boom then you might want to look into one of those trailer mounted booms. Not sure who makes them but I see em around, a lot of rental places have them. All you would need is a full size pick up to pull it and your all set, no cdl.

Personally I think you might regret going with a smaller boom. I wish I had a 60 ft instead of a 55, never enough reach. And I like having a chipper bed (forestry package) so there's another truck to chip into if the chip truck fills up. Whatever you choose your gonna need plywood, especially in Ohio. This place is never gonna dry out


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Jan 20, 2012)

Sounds like you may want to learn how to climb. I wouldn't get a 40' truck. I got a great deal on my 1998 55' altec truck. I only paid $14,000 for it. Even with this truck it seems like all the time, I dont have enough height. I want badly to upgrade to a 75' truck but I just cant seem to justify spending $145,000 on a new one. They are very hard to find. If you do get a 40' truck be prepared to bounce stuff off of it all the time.


----------



## lxt (Jan 20, 2012)

What is your budget?

I agree on the small boom..... you will regret it!! if you are doing alot of yard work look into the towable units....they`re light & the boom height is 50ft+, but your budget will dictate what you end up with!!

good luck


LXT.................


----------



## daddycoop (Jan 20, 2012)

Did look into some of the tow behinds and they looked feasible BUT did not ask anyone yet but they look like they have to have a pretty level spot, see they have outriggers and that may do it, and yes I can climb, not bad for a 55 year old, you won't catch many of them in the trees but I still do, and enjoy doing so, body kinda talking back though. Did consider some forestry trucks to, just to many choices and can ONLY start out with ONE boom truck.........................


----------



## mckeetree (Jan 20, 2012)

daddycoop said:


> Did look into some of the tow behinds and they looked feasible BUT did not ask anyone yet but they look like they have to have a pretty level spot, see they have outriggers and that may do it, and yes I can climb, not bad for a 55 year old, you won't catch many of them in the trees but I still do, and enjoy doing so, body kinda talking back though. Did consider some forestry trucks to, just to many choices and can ONLY start out with ONE boom truck.........................



Let me tell you something there cowboy, if you are 55 years old and know as little about the business as you seem to and wanting to start new in the tree business you might want to spring for a good mental evaluation.


----------



## tree MDS (Jan 20, 2012)

mckeetree said:


> Let me tell you something there cowboy, if you are 55 years old and know as little about the business as you seem to and wanting to start new in the tree business you might want to spring for a good mental evaluation.



Lol! I had a feeling your response to this was going to be brutally hilarious!


----------



## lxt (Jan 20, 2012)

55yrs old & just starting in a full time biz? wow..........not that it cant be done, but if your body has taken a beating as you say from plumbing/fitting..............you are in for a rude awakening in this trade, many of my friends work for local 47 plumbers & fitters union & those are some well paid (yes many lay offs unless you like to travel) non hard working people!!!!! pretty nice job really

anyway........ya gotta do what ya think is best for you.....now about your budget??? what are you looking to spend? & then add about $2000 to that figure for fixing what the salesman told ya was brand new & top of the line!



LXT................


----------



## mattfr12 (Jan 20, 2012)

40 foot bucket is no good enless your cutting pretty small trees we use a 75 foot elevator and are always wanting more reach still after that. 40 foot is pretty short because side reach is as important as verticale.

your probably not gonna save any money by buying a 40 foot. vs 55.


----------



## superjunior (Jan 20, 2012)

Altec TA40- 1999 Freightliner FL70 Flatbed Bucket : Bucket Trucks

At this price I would have jumped on this truck if it had a real boom on it. might be right up op's alley though


----------



## treemandan (Jan 20, 2012)

tree MDS said:


> Lol! I had a feeling your response to this was going to be brutally hilarious!



I am totally scared crapless to see what X said, I am sure it was doozy, I mean it dam well have better been.


----------



## daddycoop (Jan 20, 2012)

Well let me say this, I WAS BORN AND RAISED ON A FARM FOR 40 YEARS, BUT NO COWBOY! Wish you were here so I could show the the appreciation of that insult! The age has not a dam thing to do with anything, the world and the people change to adapt to society changes and the economy, you sound like one that still lives at home, and has no expenses and cannot appreciate doing whatever it takes to feed your family, so YES I will take that kick in the back offensively! So you all laugh and poke fun with your net buddies while on the internet, but because you have some friends that are fitters and you can insult me for not liking it here in Ohio, well the economy may be good there, well it SUCKS HERE, we lost all all steel mills, and that was Pittsburgh to Steubenville, that took a huge loss, I have many that worked the steel mills for 20-30 years to say one day sorry, you have NO RETIREMENT, no annuity, no insurance and NO JOB. And you have the balls to set there and question me what I want to do with my life at 55, this is the last dam thing I will EVER post on this site, cause I found it, thinking there we better people in wood cutters, but I see the same #######s as any other site, so tonight when you lay your stupid heads down that made these stupid comments here today about someone that is trying to ask REAL questions about what may be the difference in feeding his family or not, then maybe it will come to you, YOUR THE ---HOLES THAT RUIN THIS WORLD AND THIS SITE...................


----------



## treemandan (Jan 20, 2012)

mckeetree said:


> Let me tell you something there cowboy, if you are 55 years old and know as little about the business as you seem to and wanting to start new in the tree business you might want to spring for a good mental evaluation.



I charge 5 cents for the evaluation which you can't beat no matter where you look. Since I don't have a license, any education and just recently paroled I can't write prescriptions for the drugs but I can still get em if we decide to take that avenue. From the looks of it I know I am gonna need some kind of antipsychotic. You?


Now Shigo is pretty good, you'll get a lot out of his books , Vonnegut would be a better choice. But heed this warning, reading him can be deadly, just ask Prentice. Oh wait, you can't ask Prentice. See what I mean? Anyway, just be careful, be very ####ing careful. That's sound advice for someone going into this business right? Well, I try to help as best I can.

Also being full of #### isn't good. So make sure yer not. That's a big one. I just had a conversation with my wife about people who are full of ####. She was telling me about her job interveiw today, said it didn't go well and why so. She said it was because of " this and that", I told her it wasn't any of that it just was cause they were full of ####. She didn't beleive me right away but when I asked her why she didn't take the job she got it. Then I told my daughter not to reapeat the word ####.

Now as far as buying a bucket truck?

Ok, I am sorry... well actually, no I'm not, I guess I was saying sorry for not being sorry? I dunno but I dug a couple rifles out. I am going to build a case for em, maybe even take the .22 up to the range. Snow is coming, just finished up another yard reclamation job and have tawlets to scrub so I might not make it. Its Ok, I like to jess hold em while I sit on the sofa and watch The A Team.


----------



## formationrx (Jan 21, 2012)

*there goes another one...*

"There's only one rule I know of, babies-- God damn it, you've got to be kind."
--Vonnegut


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Jan 21, 2012)

It's like tree work, you gotta be thicked skin to post in here. You should be smart enough to know that people are gonna give you a hard time when you post stuff like that. Deal with it or dont post on a forum. I cant believe other forums arent just as bad. Just the way people are.


----------



## tree MDS (Jan 21, 2012)

2treeornot2tree said:


> It's like tree work, you gotta be thicked skin to post in here. You should be smart enough to know that people are gonna give you a hard time when you post stuff like that. Deal with it or dont post on a forum. I cant believe other forums arent just as bad. Just the way people are.



You ain't seen nothing yet!


----------



## superjunior (Jan 21, 2012)

tree MDS said:


> You ain't seen nothing yet!



uh oh.. run formationrx.. run for yer life :msp_ohmy:


----------



## tree MDS (Jan 21, 2012)

This thread reminds my of that kid with the 78 F 350 with the cable TV bucket from a couple years back. That was a good one!


----------



## Bomber (Jan 21, 2012)

daddycoop said:


> Well let me say this, I WAS BORN AND RAISED ON A FARM FOR 40 YEARS, BUT NO COWBOY! Wish you were here so I could show the the appreciation of that insult! The age has not a dam thing to do with anything, the world and the people change to adapt to society changes and the economy, you sound like one that still lives at home, and has no expenses and cannot appreciate doing whatever it takes to feed your family, so YES I will take that kick in the back offensively! So you all laugh and poke fun with your net buddies while on the internet, but because you have some friends that are fitters and you can insult me for not liking it here in Ohio, well the economy may be good there, well it SUCKS HERE, we lost all all steel mills, and that was Pittsburgh to Steubenville, that took a huge loss, I have many that worked the steel mills for 20-30 years to say one day sorry, you have NO RETIREMENT, no annuity, no insurance and NO JOB. And you have the balls to set there and question me what I want to do with my life at 55, this is the last dam thing I will EVER post on this site, cause I found it, thinking there we better people in wood cutters, but I see the same #######s as any other site, so tonight when you lay your stupid heads down that made these stupid comments here today about someone that is trying to ask REAL questions about what may be the difference in feeding his family or not, then maybe it will come to you, YOUR THE ---HOLES THAT RUIN THIS WORLD AND THIS SITE...................



You have to understand that most arborists on this site have studied arborculture in school or learned from another arborist and read Shigo and Dirr on their own time. When you spend years learning the business and physiology of trees you take pride in the field. It seems that many will post on this sight saying they cut wood before and can climb, learning from Utube, so they want to jump into the business. They don't really care about the field they just think its fun climbing a tree and hacking off limbs. Arborists have seen 100 year old trees ruined by hacks taking off large limbs. Thats why you get some negative feedback. If you really have an intrest in the field and asked what you need to learn to do tree work properly then you probably would get more help.

Most unions in my area will strike at a business if they don't hire union workers and obstruct "scabs" from doing the job. I am surprised you cant handle a little banter, I am sure you can dish it out.


----------



## Grace Tree (Jan 21, 2012)

Bomber said:


> You have to understand that most arborists on this site have studied arborculture in school or learned from another arborist and read Shigo and Dirr on their own time. When you spend years learning the business and physiology of trees you take pride in the field. It seems that many will post on this sight saying they cut wood before and can climb, learning from Utube, so they want to jump into the business. They don't really care about the field they just think its fun climbing a tree and hacking off limbs. Arborists have seen 100 year old trees ruined by hacks taking off large limbs. Thats why you get some negative feedback. If you really have an intrest in the field and asked what you need to learn to do tree work properly then you probably would get more help.
> 
> Most unions in my area will strike at a business if they don't hire union workers and obstruct "scabs" from doing the job. I am surprised you cant handle a little banter, I am sure you can dish it out.


I don't think it's "a little banter". It's more of the gotta be thick skinned, smell my glove, gotta pay you dues crap. For what? A guy can't come on here and ask a dumb question without being run off because ?????????? why. You're keeping him safer? You recognize by his question that he'll never be able to do proper tree work? You're saving the trees? Give me a break. It's stupid bull crap.
Phil


----------



## tree MDS (Jan 21, 2012)

Small Wood said:


> I don't think it's "a little banter". It's more of the gotta be thick skinned, smell my glove, gotta pay you dues crap. For what? A guy can't come on here and ask a dumb question without being run off because ?????????? why. You're keeping him safer? You recognize by his question that he'll never be able to do proper tree work? You're saving the trees? Give me a break. It's stupid bull crap.
> Phil



Man, you're a crabby old fella this morning...


----------



## the Aerialist (Jan 21, 2012)

daddycoop said:


> ... I cannot do anymore right now without a boom truck, or something similar, your thoughts please...



If you can't climb any tree you see you shouldn't be in this business. Yes, a bucket truck is a great crutch to use to get many jobs done faster, but there are also many jobs that you can't get to even with a 40' boom truck.

I started my business at age 60 so age itself is no barrier.


----------



## Grace Tree (Jan 21, 2012)

tree MDS said:


> Man, you're a crabby old fella this morning...



Ha, ha. Yep. I went back and reread it and it did sound right out of geezerville. Sorry. I usually take the winter off from AS. I guess I came back to soon. I have to go snow shovel off some adrenalin and mellow.
Phil


----------



## tree MDS (Jan 21, 2012)

the Aerialist said:


> If you can't climb any tree you see you shouldn't be in this business. Yes, a bucket truck is a great crutch to use to get many jobs done faster, but there are also many jobs that you can't get to even with a 40' boom truck.
> 
> I started my business at age 60 so age itself is no barrier.



Yeah, and denial isn't a river in Egypt either.


----------



## the Aerialist (Jan 21, 2012)

Small Wood said:


> I don't think it's "a little banter". It's more of the gotta be thick skinned, smell my glove, gotta pay you dues crap. For what? A guy can't come on here and ask a dumb question without being run off because ?????????? why. You're keeping him safer? You recognize by his question that he'll never be able to do proper tree work? You're saving the trees? Give me a break. It's stupid bull crap.
> Phil



It's the d i c k clique that has taken over this site in general and this section in particular. It's like a seedy biker gang of losers taking over a local bar and chasing all the customers out. The only reason I stay is that I won't be bullied, either online or in person.

Bullies in general are spineless cowards and being online gives them the protection they need to act out their aggressive fantasies. There is entirely to much of that here. Getting rid of the six pack or so of the core d i c k clickers would make this site a far better place.


----------



## tree MDS (Jan 21, 2012)

Small Wood said:


> I don't think it's "a little banter". It's more of the gotta be thick skinned, smell my glove, gotta pay you dues crap. For what? A guy can't come on here and ask a dumb question without being run off because ?????????? why. You're keeping him safer? You recognize by his question that he'll never be able to do proper tree work? You're saving the trees? Give me a break. It's stupid bull crap.
> Phil



I guess my point was, what are we supposed to do, welcome every out of work 55 year old pipe fitter (or retired computer geek on a lawn tractor) that comes along wanting to get into the trade?? I mean really... that's one of the great things about this site to me, it gives me a chance to voice my opinion about such things. I put in my time, I started dragging brush at 15... been doing nothing but treework for a living sinse 17. I've got a lot invested and work is still scarce sometimes, and this sort of thing is a large part of the problem! It really does get aggravating after a while.


----------



## treeman75 (Jan 21, 2012)

daddycoop said:


> Did look into some of the tow behinds and they looked feasible BUT did not ask anyone yet but they look like they have to have a pretty level spot, see they have outriggers and that may do it, and yes I can climb, not bad for a 55 year old, you won't catch many of them in the trees but I still do, and enjoy doing so, body kinda talking back though. Did consider some forestry trucks to, just to many choices and can ONLY start out with ONE boom truck.........................



Let me ask you a couple questions daddyo. What kind of climbing system you climb on and what kind of rope you use?


----------



## the Aerialist (Jan 21, 2012)

tree MDS said:


> ... been doing nothing but treework for a living sinse 17...



Is that when you dropped out (_or was thrown out_) of school? And is that why you use your chainsaw to carve your initials in a heritage tree?


----------



## tree MDS (Jan 21, 2012)

the Aerialist said:


> Is that when you dropped out (_or was thrown out_) of school? And is that why you use your chainsaw to carve your initials in a heritage tree?



Was when I dropped out. it was one of the best moves I ever made actually. I was basically running a crew down in sunny south florida my the time I was 19... the owner (of one of the most respected tree services in FL) practically begged me not to leave.. started talking about the nice company truck sitting there that could be mine etc. So yeah, I guess he got over the carving incident (I was 18), you old homo..


----------



## mckeetree (Jan 21, 2012)

daddycoop said:


> you sound like one that still lives at home, and has no expenses and cannot appreciate doing whatever it takes to feed your family



I got a good laugh out of that one old timer. I have been out on my own since I was 17. My kids are grown so all I have left to feed is my wife and my little dog. Still lives at home.....lmfao.


----------



## tree MDS (Jan 21, 2012)

the Aerialist said:


> It's the d i c k clique that has taken over this site in general and this section in particular. It's like a seedy biker gang of losers taking over a local bar and chasing all the customers out. The only reason I stay is that I won't be bullied, either online or in person.
> 
> Bullies in general are spineless cowards and being online gives them the protection they need to act out their aggressive fantasies. There is entirely to much of that here. Getting rid of the six pack or so of the core d i c k clickers would make this site a far better place.



And if a handful of us left this site for an entire month, there would be nothing left but phony wannabees like yourself talking like you actually have some sort of clue what you're doing or some ####. It would be the end of a good thing IMO. Things were actually getting better when you shut the #### up for a while back there... why don't you try that some more!! 

And how's that whipper chipper with the blown up motor doing, and the two wheel peel 80's one ton.. oh, and let's not forget your biggest piece of equipment, the "Steiner"... LMFAO, I couldn't even imagine trying to go out there with your skills (not to mention geriatric age) and that list of crap equipment.. so I gotta hand it to ya there.. truely laughable old man!


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jan 21, 2012)

the Aerialist said:


> If you can't climb any tree you see you shouldn't be in this business. Yes, a bucket truck is a great crutch to use to get many jobs done faster, but there are also many jobs that you can't get to even with a 40' boom truck.
> 
> I started my business at age 60 so age itself is no barrier.



YOU of all people should NOT UNDER ANY CONDITION CRITIQUE OTHERS EVER


----------



## mckeetree (Jan 21, 2012)

tree MDS said:


> And how's that whipper chipper with the blown up motor doing, and the two wheel peel 80's one ton.. oh, and let's not forget your biggest piece of equipment, the "Steiner"... LMFAO, I couldn't even imagine trying to go out there with your skills (not to mention geriatric age) and that list of crap equipment.. so I gotta hand it to ya there.. truely laughable old man!



I have a mental picture of that.


----------



## tree md (Jan 21, 2012)

I got news for ya, there has always been a #### clique here at AS to run off the wannabes. Always has and always will. I've seen a lot come and go. Go back and look through how many threads there are of wannabe startups who started out on their own without any training. Look around; most are no longer with us... Or either they get the hint that they are underqualified to advise anyone about anything tree related.


----------



## mckeetree (Jan 21, 2012)

tree md said:


> I got news for ya, there has always been a #### clique here at AS to run off the wannabes. Always has and always will. I've seen a lot come and go.



Well that, and the fact it's obvious people join this forum and start making a bunch of #### up. A hypothetical example would be some new guy that joins and says he is a welder or something and has been for thirty five years but he has been doing tree work on the side and decided he is going into the tree business. Next he mentions he wants to start out right with a crane and wants to know what kind of crane should he buy. Then, he gets a couple responses and wants to start arguing with folks. Three things become clear pretty quick here...(A) He really hasn't done enough tree work on the side to even mention, if any. (B) He couldn't buy a crane if his life depended on it. (C) The guy likes to make stuff up and has zero business trying to start a tree service.


----------



## tree md (Jan 21, 2012)

Had a guy work for me 1 day a few years back and decided he was going to start his own tree service. He tried to steal my name but I put a stop to that. He fraudulently tried to pass off one of my insurance certificates as his own and I put a stop to that. Bought him an ad in the big yellow book and developed a web presence for himself (slightly different name than my company but still trying to rip off my name). His name is #### around town. Several terrible reviews online and elsewhere about him. Complaints with various agencies around town... It's really pretty comical I think.


----------



## treeman75 (Jan 21, 2012)

I wonder if daddyo ever figured out how to bid a job yet?


----------



## Toddppm (Jan 21, 2012)

tree MDS said:


> And if a handful of us left this site for an entire month, there would be nothing left but phony wannabees like yourself talking like you actually have some sort of clue what you're doing or some ####. It would be the end of a good thing IMO. Things were actually getting better when you shut the #### up for a while back there... why don't you try that some more!!
> 
> And how's that whipper chipper with the blown up motor doing, and the two wheel peel 80's one ton.. oh, and let's not forget your biggest piece of equipment, the "Steiner"... LMFAO, I couldn't even imagine trying to go out there with your skills (not to mention geriatric age) and that list of crap equipment.. so I gotta hand it to ya there.. truely laughable old man!





Word.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jan 21, 2012)

tree MDS said:


> I guess my point was, what are we supposed to do, welcome every out of work 55 year old pipe fitter (or retired computer geek on a lawn tractor) that comes along wanting to get into the trade?? I mean really... that's one of the great things about this site to me, it gives me a chance to voice my opinion about such things. I put in my time, I started dragging brush at 15... . I've got a lot invested and work is still scarce sometimes, and this sort of thing is a large part of the problem! It really does get aggravating after a while.



"been doing nothing but treework for a living sinse 17" Maybe you should of hung in there for the day they taught you how to spell "since"


----------



## treemandan (Jan 21, 2012)

I don't know what you guys said to piss the guy off but he shore is mad now. Btw: what is a roundover?


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jan 21, 2012)

treemandan said:


> I don't know what you guys said to piss the guy off but he shore is mad now. Btw: what is a roundover?



Jesus man between you and MDS , yea I can "shore" see why completing at least 12 full years of school is so important , but anyway a roundover is something that I give the dog when she eats turkey .....


----------



## Blakesmaster (Jan 21, 2012)

treeclimber101 said:


> Jesus man between you and MDS , yea I can "shore" see why completing at least 12 full years of school is so important , but anyway a roundover is something that I give the dog when she eats turkey .....



I guessing I don't even want to google that word. I will anyway, but I'm not gonna like it.


----------



## treeman75 (Jan 21, 2012)

What kind of climbing system you use?


----------



## treeman75 (Jan 21, 2012)

I dont think you know anything about tree work. You dont know how to bid a tree job, you dont know what kind of truck to buy. Take your bucket truck money and go buy some mowers and be a lawn jockie. Put a plumbing ad on craigslist and do some side work if you need to pay some bills. Stick to what you know.


----------



## daddycoop (Jan 21, 2012)

*climbing*

Not that I need to satisfy you treeman, I use a weaver cougar saddle, buckingham spurs with t pads, when I do not use spurs I use srt mainly, I like to use petzl ascenders for srt I like it with cmi foot ascender, for ropes i like arbormaster bigfoot since i weigh 285, and also use a homemade prusik just for 2 points of connects


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jan 21, 2012)

treeman75 said:


> I dont think you know anything about tree work. You dont know how to bid a tree job, you dont know what kind of truck to buy. Take your bucket truck money and go buy some mowers and be a lawn jockie. Put a plumbing ad on craigslist and do some side work if you need to pay some bills. Stick to what you know.



Honestly who gives 2 ##### if he does or doesn't , honestly man does it change your life if he works 2 months on 1 tree for 400 dollars , I mean if everyones #### stop stinking then your good , you have customers who never call anyone else and this guy doesn't stand a chance , but really I don't wanna get into to this #### but I am starting to want to take up for this dude and it may get a bit salty , just saying ....


----------



## lxt (Jan 21, 2012)

treeclimber101 said:


> I was in the same situation at 25 , although I had previous experience in landscape and nursery work I left the union as well and started doing tree work with full intention of being the best that I could be , and honestly I think that your being a #### man , Its not his fault you were born a eunuc ... Or that the dog took a #### on the rug ....Try man to be a little softer ...



I dont care what you did or what you do now, you wanna rub his sack with your tongue & make nice? good for you...see how soft that is!!! you were 25 not 55 & like I said age dont matter, I started off being nice to the guy!!!! & then he come outta no where blasting me??? WTF....... im gonna throw back!!

I mean dam...........ya try & help someone with a lil reality check & let them know that it`ll be a tough road & ask about their budget & then I get slammed.........I didnt throw the 1st stone!!!

LXT.........


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jan 21, 2012)

lxt said:


> I dont care what you did or what you do now, you wanna rub his sack with your tongue & make nice? good for you...see how soft that is!!! you were 25 not 55 & like I said age dont matter, I started off being nice to the guy!!!! & then he come outta no where blasting me??? WTF....... im gonna throw back!!
> 
> I mean dam...........ya try & help someone with a lil reality check & let them know that it`ll be a tough road & ask about their budget & then I get slammed.........I didnt throw the 1st stone!!!
> 
> LXT.........



I dont really do the taint to tongue thing.... I will just be scared that is the first thing that pops into your head man , but really that #### don't work with me and I don't know why your so ####ing unstable anymore , maybe you need a hug or something ...I mean I have grown to respect your knowledge which I believe you possess but I think you also must have been ####ed and punched in the head all at the same time and repeatedly ....


----------



## treemandan (Jan 21, 2012)

treeclimber101 said:


> Jesus man between you and MDS , yea I can "shore" see why completing at least 12 full years of school is so important , but anyway a roundover is something that I give the dog when she eats turkey .....



Uh, umm, well, you see, its like this: ah spelt it rong on per-pus.


Bit nahwl use wint an tikt offen ole X an ceeing haw hes hert taint sow gut mabe use shood nut b doing dat u terkee.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jan 21, 2012)

treemandan said:


> Uh, umm, well, you see, its like this: ah spelt it rong on per-pus.
> 
> 
> Bit nahwl use wint an tikt offen ole X an ceeing haw hes hert taint sow gut mabe use shood nut b doing dat u terkee.



I actually figured that out quickly


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jan 21, 2012)

Del_Corbin said:


> Come on down to Atlanta dude and I'll kick your ass all the way back to Ohio!



Atlanta , well that explains it all , or least the important things ...


----------



## Toddppm (Jan 21, 2012)

opcorn: long live the internet, don't let congress censor this!


----------



## daddycoop (Jan 21, 2012)

*!*

Maybe that would be a good start for you


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jan 21, 2012)

I am liking this thread , and its participants even the ####ing the new guy is funny and compared to the other ol #### who just annoys me to death , this guy has something different that is appealing ...


----------



## daddycoop (Jan 21, 2012)

*Yep*

Well they say the DEVIL is always chasing us, I HAVE MY MOMENTS, but then realize I was wrong, EVER HAD THIS EXPERIENCE?


----------



## daddycoop (Jan 21, 2012)

*Lxt*

I accept you have errored, and a man at times HAS TO VOICE HIS OPINIONS, he cannot set back and let another try to take down what took years to build,


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jan 21, 2012)

:msp_sneaky:


daddycoop said:


> I accept you have errored, and a man at times HAS TO VOICE HIS OPINIONS, he cannot set back and let another try to take down what took years to build,



OH boy now your starting to sound like creepy uncle frank who stinks like Elmers Glue and drives the black van with no windows ...


----------



## treemandan (Jan 21, 2012)

Del_Corbin said:


> Daddycoop,
> 
> Since you came here asking for help and we already know your tough guy act is a joke, did you miss my question from post number five or so?
> 
> What is target pruning?







Shotgun Tree Trimming 101 - YouTube


----------



## treeman75 (Jan 21, 2012)

Well I gotta go do some plumbing. My wife wants me to lay some pipe!


----------



## treemandan (Jan 21, 2012)

treeclimber101 said:


> :msp_sneaky:
> 
> OH boy now your starting to sound like creepy uncle frank who stinks like Elmers Glue and drives the black van with no windows ...



It must be coming from his sweat glands.


----------



## mattfr12 (Jan 21, 2012)

treemandan said:


> Shotgun Tree Trimming 101 - YouTube



i do that #### around my house a lot of fun.


----------



## treemandan (Jan 21, 2012)

Del_Corbin said:


> You are not my elder.
> 
> 
> ..... tomorrow is Sunday and the last place you would find me is in Sunday school.



Why not? Choir practice?


----------



## Zale (Jan 21, 2012)

When people say they are never coming back, they come back.


----------



## treemandan (Jan 21, 2012)

daddycoop said:


> well guys and girls I am done with this ####...........
> 
> Thanks to all who have given an educational kind word, I learned NOT to ask any questions here EVER again, and as the record shows I hardly ask anything here, and the one time i do, I am sorry I did.
> 
> ...



:msp_mellow:

Its put up or shut up... or run away.


----------



## treemandan (Jan 21, 2012)

Zale said:


> When people say they are never coming back, they come back.



Wanna buy my chipper?


----------



## mckeetree (Jan 21, 2012)

treeclimber101 said:


> So peolpe don't fight in Texas they just shoot one another , whether the other guy has a gun or not sounds like some real ##### #### there just saying ...



Yeah, you start breaking their car window to get to them...that's pretty much what they do. I didn't make the rules or offer State wide recommendations. It is what it is.


----------



## arborjockey (Jan 21, 2012)

Stay out of the bucket truck and keep chasen turds. My dad wad a union plummer for 27 years. He retired and lives fat on the hog. When the times get tough every guy with a 1\2 ton chevy and a craftsman chainsaw becomes a TREE GUY. Keep in mind guys are out there who eat dream and read trees. They love the equipment and the history of it. News flash the pay isnt so hot. So when guys say " im starting a tree business i say save your $.
To the winer who's not posting. Reason guys get pissed here is because their passionate about it. The works hard and dangerouse so if you say something stupid or have a jackass photo members will let you know. Can't take the heat go to ######### and have EKKA suckle you. 


Just sayn. :taped:


----------



## treemandan (Jan 21, 2012)

arborjockey said:


> Stay out of the bucket truck and keep chasen turds. My dad wad a union plummer for 27 years. He retired and lives fat on the hog. When the times get tough every guy with a 1\2 ton chevy and a craftsman chainsaw becomes a TREE GUY. Keep in mind guys are out there who eat dream and read trees. They love the equipment and the history of it. News flash the pay isnt so hot. So when guys say " im starting a tree business i say save your $.
> To the winer who's not posting. Reason guys get pissed here is because their passionate about it. The works hard and dangerouse so if you say something stupid or have a jackass photo members will let you know. Can't take the heat go to ######### and have EKKA suckle you.
> 
> 
> Just sayn. :taped:



Do you know how much he charges? 

Just askn:taped:


----------



## arborjockey (Jan 21, 2012)

Australia has some good tree guys and i miss blogging with them. Problem is no freedom of speech and when they started bashing American policy I told them off and got the boot. so to answer your ? on $ that's between the lady and her john. his # is listed


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jan 21, 2012)

arborjockey said:


> Australia has some good tree guys and i miss blogging with them. Problem is no freedom of speech and when they started bashing American policy I told them off and got the boot. so to answer your ? on $ that's between the lady and her john. his # is listed



I know what (who) you are talking about. He hasn't banned me yet, but he has deleted my post's at times.
Jeff


----------



## wampum (Jan 22, 2012)

Okay,had a complaint seen the threats and deleted a lot of threads about the threats.I know you guys go after each other pretty good and I think most of it is meant in fun.But we can not let threats about going to a persons home and suggesting harm to that person go by.Have a nice day


----------



## sgreanbeans (Jan 22, 2012)

WOW! U guys ran him off quick!
to the d i c k s, good job, good job!, S-O-M, still have that applause vid...........insert here!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Jan 22, 2012)

Was everyone snowed in yesturday. Gonna take me a month to read all the posts.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Jan 22, 2012)

2treeornot2tree said:


> Was everyone snowed in yesturday. Gonna take me a month to read all the posts.



I know right! Was supposed to start reading books at 5


----------



## NCTREE (Jan 22, 2012)

the Aerialist said:


> It's the d i c k clique that has taken over this site in general and this section in particular. It's like a seedy biker gang of losers taking over a local bar and chasing all the customers out. The only reason I stay is that I won't be bullied, either online or in person.
> 
> Bullies in general are spineless cowards and being online gives them the protection they need to act out their aggressive fantasies. There is entirely to much of that here. Getting rid of the six pack or so of the core d i c k clickers would make this site a far better place.



I think if we just get rid of the retards that would be good enough.


----------



## the Aerialist (Jan 22, 2012)

sgreanbeans said:


> WOW! U guys ran him off quick!
> to the d i c k s, good job, good job!...



The d i c k clique has once again succeeded in keeping this forum a private club of socially inept uneducated jackwagons. Collectively you bring down this profession to the level of juvenile gang warfare.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Jan 22, 2012)

the Aerialist said:


> The d i c k clique has once again succeeded in keeping this forum a private club of socially inept uneducated jackwagons. Collectively you bring down this profession to the level of juvenile gang warfare.



It was really nice in here for a while. Meaning while you weren't posting. You start alot of crap and fights.


----------



## the Aerialist (Jan 22, 2012)

*This I agree with ...*



NCTREE said:


> I think if we just get rid of the retards that would be good enough.



Yes, I agree. The retards who repeatedly post personal attacks instead of posting valid points about the subject matter. It's tree work right?


----------



## the Aerialist (Jan 22, 2012)

*It's easy to get rid of me ...*



2treeornot2tree said:


> It was really nice in here for a while. Meaning while you weren't posting. You start alot of crap and fights.



Please review my posts. I don't start any fights, and I even ignore most of the juvenile brickbats thrown my way. But know this: I can not and will not be bullied. It's just something I don't allow in my life and never have.

If sgreenbeans does what he said he'd do I'll leave forever and never look back, this forum is largely a waste of time for anyone interested in learning and advancing their skills, so it would be no loss for me.

the Aerialist


----------



## sgreanbeans (Jan 22, 2012)

I was told to leave it alone, that they will take it from there.......good luck!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Jan 22, 2012)

I have no clue what you are talking about. What are you going to do for AA?


----------



## the Aerialist (Jan 22, 2012)

*Circular File ...*



sgreanbeans said:


> I was told to leave it alone, that they will take it from there.......good luck!



LOL ~ You mean to say that you're stuck with me forever?


----------



## tree MDS (Jan 22, 2012)

the Aerialist said:


> LOL ~ You mean to say that you're stuck with me forever?



Yeah, its kinda like stepping in dog crap while wearing logging boots. Jesus guy, get a life...


----------



## Toddppm (Jan 22, 2012)

WTF? I understoof one of FTA's posts? Pretty good one but you're attacking the wrong person here....


----------



## Zale (Jan 22, 2012)

the Aerialist said:


> The d i c k clique has once again succeeded in keeping this forum a private club of socially inept uneducated jackwagons. Collectively you bring down this profession to the level of juvenile gang warfare.



Aerial Mason- you bring down the level of professionalism in our industry. Spiking trees (only when I have too), filling cavities, using homeowner fears to sell work are all examples of what gives our industry a black eye. You sir, are whats wrong with our industry. If you were young and stupid, I suppose you could be forgiven. Since you are a member of Mensa and have done everything in the world you can't plead ignorance. I think deep down you know you are a hack with limited skills. You can't run with the big dogs anymore and to get your rush, you climb "dangerous" trees and look like a hero to the homeowner. Count your days because you don't have a lot left. If you want to go out and play tree climber with your dysfunctional family, go for it. In the end, you won't be around for long because the body does give out at some time and there is not a dam thing you can do about it.

P.S.- Love your videos, they always make me laugh.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jan 22, 2012)

the Aerialist said:


> LOL ~ You mean to say that you're stuck with me forever?



NOPE YOUR 90 , so maybe a few more seasons thats it ...:yoyo:


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Jan 22, 2012)

its like to siblings fighting with each other. Just remember when your done hug and make nice. lol


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jan 22, 2012)

:msp_confused:
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS (Jan 22, 2012)

jefflovstrom said:


> :msp_confused:
> Jeff



Drop your popcorn jeff??


----------



## ForTheArborist (Jan 22, 2012)

treeclimber101 said:


> :eek2:



Go to work, old dweeb. I'll be back around tonight. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## sgreanbeans (Jan 22, 2012)

The Cars- Good Times Roll - YouTube


----------



## lxt (Jan 22, 2012)

Wow....I jump off here last eve. to watch true grit & all hell breaks lose.........well, I never said anything about making errors.. so not sure what the thread starter meant in his post????

For once I tried to be civil to a newbee & you guys see where that got me......however it did make this thread fun, uh? BTW. I didnt complain & kinda wonder who did? actually Id invite him over & see how good he is up in the air? but not gonna go down that road.... guess that new biz will be on hold for awhile uh?

& I just gotta know...........who is in the "clique" seriously.....who are those dirty bastids!!! 




LXT.............


----------



## tree MDS (Jan 22, 2012)

lxt said:


> Wow....I jump off here last eve. to watch true grit & all hell breaks lose.........well, I never said anything about making errors.. so not sure what the thread starter meant in his post????
> 
> For once I tried to be civil to a newbee & you guys see where that got me......however it did make this thread fun, uh? BTW. I didnt complain & kinda wonder who did? actually Id invite him over & see how good he is up in the air? but not gonna go down that road.... guess that new biz will be on hold for awhile uh?
> 
> ...



I just assume by the "clique" he means pretty much everybody on the site (with the exception of that fruity thing from cali).... I wonder if he includes all the people from the last site site that sent him packing too?? Oh well, he still has angie's list in his corner!!


----------



## tree md (Jan 22, 2012)

The humor on this site is unbeatable... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treeman75 (Jan 22, 2012)

lxt said:


> Wow....I jump off here last eve. to watch true grit & all hell breaks lose.........well, I never said anything about making errors.. so not sure what the thread starter meant in his post????
> 
> For once I tried to be civil to a newbee & you guys see where that got me......however it did make this thread fun, uh? BTW. I didnt complain & kinda wonder who did? actually Id invite him over & see how good he is up in the air? but not gonna go down that road.... guess that new biz will be on hold for awhile uh?
> 
> ...



I watched true grit last week, good movie. I love netflix.


----------



## Toddppm (Jan 22, 2012)

:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::biggrin:


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jan 22, 2012)

treeclimber101 said:


> :eek2:



Even though we don't change your post's wording, you seem to think it is funny to change another one's post? Hmm?
Interesting.
Jeff


----------



## trimmmed (Jan 22, 2012)

ForTheAction said:


> Go to work, old dweeb. I'll be back around tonight. :msp_thumbup:



Tonight??? Somehow I kinda doubt it.


----------



## trimmmed (Jan 22, 2012)

jefflovstrom said:


> Even though we don't change your post's wording, you seem to think it is funny to change another one's post? Hmm?
> Interesting.
> Jeff



And that Jeff is to the point, while he thinks it's funny, we do not allow it. 

40 deleted posts on this thread, many a infraction, at least three banned.


----------

